# Strut setup to hold me out till spring...



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ey, for those that know i've been tring to sell my KYB AGX/Sportline setup, things arent goin too good. And i was hoping i could hold out a few more weeks, but my suspension is now dead. like, push down on your front fender/trunk, and keep doin it n the struts will stiffen.......mine get looser.........so........

i just came back from Sears, and got an estimate on some Monroe Sensatrack struts, plus install, would come to $545.92. Would this be a good setup, till say spring, when i can afford something really good?

Also, went to Sullivan tire to get an estimate on what they got, but the guy said they were slammed, and they will call me tonite. really hope i go through them cause my cousin gets a discount . But, does anyone know what brands they carry, and what would you reccomend i get to hold me out for a few months...

ANY info would be great


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

get tiens... get tiens.. get tiens..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

cant afford... cant afford... cant afford...  

thats what i was going for........but im STILL broke, and my shiot aint sellin, got 2 more days on this auction, then im taking a previous offer on another forum.......which then i wont be able to afford to get sentra_hilo's setup from em.........


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Why spend $550 on a set-up you don't even really want. Search the forums and buy some used OEM springs/shocks if you are that desperate. Buy something that you will enjoy.

I have a set of OEM springs in my garage right now.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i have a set of OEM shocks/struts and springs if you want to take them off my hands. ill give them to you for $55+shipping.

email me if you want them, [email protected]


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *i have a set of OEM shocks/struts and springs if you want to take them off my hands. ill give them to you for $55+shipping.
> 
> email me if you want them, [email protected] *


All four dampers and springs for 55+ shipping. Im all over that. PM me.


----------

